

Grive: Open Source Google Drive Client For Linux - nilarimogard
http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/grive-open-source-google-drive-client.html

======
cydonian_monk
Thank you. When the "DriveForLinux" grumbling and whining started, my response
was simple: "Since when do we whine about things and not just do it
ourselves?" The response I got back was mostly "because [insert excuse]."

I'm not in a position where I could've done this (openly), or helped.
(Contributing to open source is in a contractually grey area for me... may
become my employer's property, so I avoid it. [Yeah, yeah, because [insert
excuse] ;) ] So I'm happy to see somebody step up and do something. Sure, it's
not full-service. But it works.

So again, thank you to those responsible. Maybe now El Goog will decide to
release their Drive client for Linux.

~~~
Arelius
You should move to California, where contracts aren't able to enforce that
should you work in your own time on your own hardware.

~~~
rockandplace
Can you elaborate? What ruling was this, and how do they define "own time"?

~~~
Arelius
[http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/cgi-
bin/displaycode?section=lab...](http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/cgi-
bin/displaycode?section=lab&group=02001-03000&file=2870-2872) In my limited
understanding, that should allow you to continue to work on open-source
projects on the side. Personally, I generally use it as leverage to get more
reasonable language in my contracts at time of signage, but that seems
unnecessary.

------
ajross
It's cute. It builds easily (albeit with cmake, sigh...). It's a single
binary. The usage is straightforward if a little primitive (run it in a
directory and it will sync that directory to the cloud).

It's very much not dropbox, but it's not bad.

------
sciurus
The project page: <https://github.com/match065/grive>

------
Havoc
Open source...interesting...so one could jam an encryption layer in between.
Make use of the free storage w/o privacy & security issues.

~~~
kijin
The synchronization software doesn't need to be open-source in order for you
to throw, for example, EncFS into the mix. Open-source might make integration
easier, though.

In either case, you will lose one of the most powerful features of Google
Drive, which is that you can search and edit your documents online.

------
darkstalker
A FUSE filesystem interface would be the best, so you can mount it

~~~
ajross
Difficult: the Google API doesn't seem to support random access to files, only
whole downloads. So you'd need a caching layer to buffer any changes,
prefetch, etc...

And even then, it would be catastrophically slow for true random access. Note
that even Dropbox isn't implemented with FUSE; it just watches your ~/Dropbox
folder with (presumably) inotify.

~~~
kijin
Both Dropbox and Google Drive keep a local copy of all your files unless you
explicitly tell them to sync selectively. Your local filesystem _is_ the
cache, so there is no need for random access to remote files. FUSE would be
not only slow but also completely unnecessary for this use case. inotify is
exactly the right tool for the job.

